# White-ish Lump Near the Ventral Fin?



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Housing 
What size is your tank?-Not even 1 Litre
What temperature is your tank?-Room Temperature 
Does your tank have a filter?-No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?-No
Is your tank heated?-No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?-None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?-Micro Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish?-Twice a day, 7-10 pellets

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?-Daily
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?-100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?-None, I use filtered water

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?-No

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?-White Lump near the Ventral Fin
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?-No
When did you start noticing the symptoms?-Yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?-No
Does your fish have any history of being ill?-No
How old is your fish (approximately)?-Not sure, but has been under my care for 1 Month

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm not too sure if it has been there since I got it, but it doesn't look like a good thing to me.Also, I would like to get a bigger tank for it but my dad says the space for it is sufficient already an would not need a bigger tank.
Any Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## fredythefish (Nov 29, 2010)

is it a female betta?


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't be too sure whether its a male or female betta


----------



## fredythefish (Nov 29, 2010)

does it have long fins? very bright colors? where did you get the betta?
females have a little white bump..


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

..... Your tank should honestly be heated, and wheter or not your water is filtered, you should use some sort of dechlorinator.... however... back to the topic.

Chances are you've got a girl. If she has short fins, short ventrals, etc and has that white dot between her ventrals, that's alright. the dot would be her ovidepositor, completely normal with girls  Take a look in the picture section. Some members have photos of boys, and some of girl bettas. See which ones your betta looks most like


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Without a picture it is hard to say. Look up lymphocystis and white spot. Bettas are more prone to disease when kept at lower temperatures than they prefer.


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

JKfish said:


> ..... Your tank should honestly be heated, and wheter or not your water is filtered, you should use some sort of dechlorinator.... however... back to the topic.
> 
> Chances are you've got a girl. If she has short fins, short ventrals, etc and has that white dot between her ventrals, that's alright. the dot would be her ovidepositor, completely normal with girls  Take a look in the picture section. Some members have photos of boys, and some of girl bettas. See which ones your betta looks most like


I am aware that I need a heater and dechlorinator, but I can't get one since my dad thinks the fish are just fine just the way they are now

Also, by short ventrals and fins, how short should they be?


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Just post a picture of your fishie and we'll tell you if it's a boy or girl :-D Or what's wrong with it


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

If you look at Tsuhei's avvie, she's got a male plakat (short finned).... so his fish's fins are about the length your girl's would be, though probably not that same type of fin style, however the ventrals on the male in the pic are much longer proportionally than a girls would be. Girl ventrals are pretty short and very thin.

Alright. I know what you mean, present your dad with the facts (5 year life span, tropical fish, needing blah blah blah, and all that jazz... maybe he'll crack after a few weeks of persuasion XD) If you can save up the money and know where to look (ebay, craigslist, flea markets, good will, garage sales, etc), you can get everything so cheap


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Just post a picture of your fishie and we'll tell you if it's a boy or girl :-D Or what's wrong with it


Okay, I will try to get a good shot



JKfish said:


> If you look at Tsuhei's avvie, she's got a male plakat (short finned).... so his fish's fins are about the length your girl's would be, though probably not that same type of fin style, however the ventrals on the male in the pic are much longer proportionally than a girls would be. Girl ventrals are pretty short and very thin.
> 
> Alright. I know what you mean, present your dad with the facts (5 year life span, tropical fish, needing blah blah blah, and all that jazz... maybe he'll crack after a few weeks of persuasion XD) If you can save up the money and know where to look (ebay, craigslist, flea markets, good will, garage sales, etc), you can get everything so cheap


Already presented, but he still insist they already got more than needed, its not that I can't afford it, I have the money but I can't buy it without his permission.


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Alright, here are the pics, though you can't actually see the white lump/bump, but that's as clear as I can get.(Which isn't close to clear at all)


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Woah. Well that's definitely a boy. There are rare cases when males CAN have a white dot (ovipositer) as well...try to get a clear shot of the white "lump", please. =O


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think i can get a clear shot of the lump, its too small but I guess I should still try.Also, my sister has one with the lump too, can I take a pic and have you tell me if its a male or female?

Thanks


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Sure, but really try to show us the lump so we can better understand what it might or might not be. If it is in fact some sort of disease or infection, then we'll be able to tell you the proper steps to take care of it.


----------



## Staciekarp (Apr 18, 2010)

Are you using a phone or a camera to take pictures? If your camera has a macro setting put it on that to get clearer pictures.


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Staciekarp said:


> Are you using a phone or a camera to take pictures? If your camera has a macro setting put it on that to get clearer pictures.


I'm using a camera, and if Macro is the one with the flower sign, then yes, I'm using it.



Tsuhei said:


> Sure, but really try to show us the lump so we can better understand what it might or might not be. If it is in fact some sort of disease or infection, then we'll be able to tell you the proper steps to take care of it.


Ok, gimme some time to get it 

Thanks.


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay, I got better pics:


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

It actually doesn't look like nothing more than his natural coloring on his belly... but what does concern me is the second picture on the top to the right. There appears to be a white patch on his head near his dorsal that appears to be fungus. But then again, I could be wrong, it could be the lighting. Can I get a top view picture of that betta, please?


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Its just the lighting, but If you do,


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to resize


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Well they both look healthy to me. Just to be safe, keep the water as clean as possible (pristine). I'd do 100% water changes every day for a week and add some aquarium salt (not table salt) to the water for just those 7 days. Since I don't see a particular ailment, I'd follow the instructions on the box (usually 1/2 tsp per gallon). Afterward, if you think their condition looks worse or something happens, post again with pictures and we'll give you our answers. ;-) 

As for now, keep those tanks clean! 

Note: Treat the water with water conditioner / other additives you use before adding it to the tank...chlorine in tap water can kill your fish. Also make sure you acclimate them each time.


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Well they both look healthy to me. Just to be safe, keep the water as clean as possible (pristine). I'd do 100% water changes every day for a week and add some aquarium salt (not table salt) to the water for just those 7 days. Since I don't see a particular ailment, I'd follow the instructions on the box (usually 1/2 tsp per gallon). Afterward, if you think their condition looks worse or something happens, post again with pictures and we'll give you our answers. ;-)
> 
> As for now, keep those tanks clean!
> 
> Note: Treat the water with water conditioner / other additives you use before adding it to the tank...chlorine in tap water can kill your fish. Also make sure you acclimate them each time.


Thanks for the help, and how much are the salt and conditioner?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Also, I noticed you are feeding 7-10 pellets 2x a day. That is WAY to much! I feed mine 2 pellets a day. One in the morning and one at night. And one day a week they don't eat at all. Bettas bloat easily. Their bellies are only the size of their eyeballs, plus those pellets expand (unless you soak them for 5 min. first, which you should be doing too).


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Also, I noticed you are feeding 7-10 pellets 2x a day. That is WAY to much! I feed mine 2 pellets a day. One in the morning and one at night. And one day a week they don't eat at all. Bettas bloat easily. Their bellies are only the size of their eyeballs, plus those pellets expand (unless you soak them for 5 min. first, which you should be doing too).


Its micro pellets, they are really small.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

hebooz said:


> Its micro pellets, they are really small.


So are mine, and so is your fishies belly. If they are that tiny then feed 3, not 7-10


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

hebooz said:


> Thanks for the help, and how much are the salt and conditioner?


Kordon Fish Protect is about $4-$5 at Petco.

Water Conditioner Ranges from $3-$10 depending on the brand or amount.

Aquarium Salt (16 oz box) is approximately $3. 

;-)

Remember - Don't use aquarium salt for more than 7-10 days. It can hurt your fish if you use it for any longer than that.


----------



## hebooz (Dec 8, 2010)

Tsuhei said:


> Kordon Fish Protect is about $4-$5 at Petco.
> 
> Water Conditioner Ranges from $3-$10 depending on the brand or amount.
> 
> ...


Sorry, been away for a few days.I am getting a larger tank for them soon!

What's the difference between table salt and aquarium salt

As for the other stuff, I don't live in the U.S, and they are not sold at the stores around my area.Can I substitute the with anything else?

Thanks


----------

